# Commercial deck oven recommendations



## fortheload (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am currently in the midst of setting up a bakery in Singapore and would
like some advice on selecting an electric deck oven.

I have narrowed down my list to European made ovens and have gotten
quotations from several suppliers in Singapore. However, I'm not sure which
would be the best brand to go with.

These are the ovens which I have shortlisted. They are all 4 deck electric
deck ovens with steam injection and each deck can hold four 400x600mm sheet
pans. Prices are all just rough estimates given and have been converted from
Singapore dollars.

1) Wachtel Piccolo II-4 ~ US$27,000 (Germany)

2) Sveba Dahlen SDS ~ US$36,000 (Denmark)

3) Miwe Condo ~ US$36,000 (Germany)

4) Bongard Soleo ~ US$38,000 (France)

5) Pavailler Rubis ~ US$36,000 (France)

Does anyone have any recommendations on which would be the best and most
reliable brand? The primary difference would be where it is made. I
appreciate any advice given.

Thank you.

Cien


----------

